# شريط ترانيم لينا رجاء لفريق آفا أرسانى بالمنيا



## michael_nbe (2 فبراير 2009)

*بقدم لكل أخواتى شريط لينا رجاء لفريق آفا أرسانى بكنيسة الشهيد العظيم الأمير تادرس الشطبى بالمنيا
الشريط تم إنتاجه فى عام 97 تقريباً ويعتبر الشريط الأول للفريق والذى شرفت بالترنيم والتلحين فيه
وحبيت إنى اقدم الشريط لكم وأنا متأكد ان عدد قليل اللى سمعه بس ده واجب عليا انى أرجع أحيى الشريط مرة تانية من أجل إسم الأمير تادرس الشطبى والفريق الذى انتمى اليه ولآجل تعب كل من إشترك فيه بالكلمات والتلحين والترنيم أو بإظهار هذا العمل للنور
أتمنى إضافة تعليقاتكم بكل صراحة وعلى كل ترنيمة إن أمكن ذلك
وأحب أقول اننا بنجهز لأعمال أخرى أكثر من ممتازة ومحتاجين صلواتكم معانا لأجل إظهار تلك الأعمال لمجد إسمه القدوس

شريط لينا رجاء

http://www.4shared.com/dir/12383594/af762a1c/sharing.html
*


----------



## michael_nbe (3 فبراير 2009)

صباح الخير على كل احبائى وسلام المسيح معاكم
انا ملاحظ ان مافيش حد علق خالص على الشريط
انا منتظر ملاحظاتكم وتعقيبكم


----------



## anosh (3 فبراير 2009)

*اهلا بيك مايكل وسطينا و ميرسى خاااااااااااالص على الشريط و ربنا معاكم و يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم لمجد اسمه القدوس .......... صلى عنى ​*


----------



## michael_nbe (3 فبراير 2009)

ميرسى يا أنوش على تعقيبك وأتمنى صلواتك ودعواتك معانا
وأتمنى ان اللى ليه ملاحظات بناءة على الكلمات أو الألحان أو التوزربع يقولها


----------



## michael_nbe (9 فبراير 2009)

سلام ونعمة رب المجد مع كل الأعضاء
أنا بس أحب أسأل
هو ليه مافيش حد دخل على التوبك ده وعقب على الشريط
انا نفسى أعرف أراء الأعضاء ان كان عجبهم ولا ليهم أراء تانية ؟؟؟
اتمنى الإهتمام


----------



## mina_mina3073 (10 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جدااااااااا على الشريط والرب يبارك لك حياتك


----------



## michael_nbe (10 فبراير 2009)

انا متشكر ليك جداً يا مينا وأتمنى ان الشريط فعلاً يكون أضاف لك ولكل أخواتى بركة فى حياتكم
وأتمنى صلواتكم علشان نقدر نعمل عمل تانى يلقى قبول الجميع ويكون هادف لمجد اسمه القدوس


----------



## michael_nbe (13 فبراير 2009)

يا ترى الناس ليه مش بتكتب عليقها على الشريط
انا بس احب أتطمن


----------



## michael_nbe (16 فبراير 2009)

فين يا جماعة أرائكم ؟؟؟


----------



## SALVATION (18 فبراير 2009)

_تسلم ايدك يا مايكل

مشكور كتييييييييييييير​_


----------



## kiro-kiro1 (20 فبراير 2009)

*:36_15_15:​بجد يعلم المسيح انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاى انا بقالى اكثر من5 سنين بدور على الشريط لانة كان عندى وراح وانا بحبة قوى وعلى فكرة كل دفعتى فالكنيسة بحبوةجداااااا شكرا ليك قوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى​ىىىىىىىىىى:big29:*​:big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29:


----------



## michael_nbe (20 فبراير 2009)

متشكر ليك كتير جداً يا تونى على ردك
وأنا فى الخدمة دايماً بس أحب أعرف رأى باقى إخوانى فى الشريط


----------



## michael_nbe (20 فبراير 2009)

انا تحت امرك يا كيرو ، وبجد انا سعيد جداً إنى لاقيت فيه ناس كانت عارفه الشريط
لإنى بجد فخور بيه وفخور انى كنت واحد من ضمن فريق العمل كمرنم وملحن
وأتمنى انكم تصلوا بجد علشان نقدر نعمل عمل تانى يليق بينا كأولاد المسيح
وأنا تحت أمركم كلكم


----------



## kalimooo (20 فبراير 2009)

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## michael_nbe (22 فبراير 2009)

متشكر ليك جداً يا كليمو
وربنا يبارك حياتنا كلنا


----------



## michael_nbe (8 مارس 2009)

مساء الخير عليكم وكل سمة وانتم طيبين وبخير وصحة وسعادة
بصراحة انا ماكنتش متوقع ان العدد ده كله يكون مهتم بتنزيل ترانيم شريطنا
أتمنى ان تكون كل الترانيم فى تعزية لينا وإفادة
وأتمنى الإهتمام بإضافة أى تعليق على الشريط
ده رجاء
وكل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## michael_nbe (30 مارس 2009)

كل سنة وكل الأعضاء بخير وبصحة وسعادة وسلام بنعمة رب المجد ربنا وإلهنا يسوع المسيح
أتمنى من الأعضاء وضع أرائهم , وشكراً


----------



## mero_engel (30 مارس 2009)

*ميرسي علي الشريط *
*جااااري التحميل *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## michael_nbe (30 مارس 2009)

ميرسى يا ميرو على تعليقك
وأتمنى أعرف رأيك فى الشريط بعد الإنتهاء من سماعه وده الأهم عندى
ولو توجد ملاحظات , أتمنى إيضاحها لإدراكها


----------



## كوك (31 مارس 2009)

_ميرسى جدا يا مايكل _

_تسلم ايدك_


_وربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## wafaa faltas (3 أبريل 2009)

it s very nice ya micho  good job....waiting for more


----------



## wafaa faltas (3 أبريل 2009)

forget tell u i have the tape with me here in America,,,,,still listening to it  .....c u   soon


----------



## michael_nbe (6 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا كوك على تعليقك وبجد أتمنى ان كلمات وألحان الشريط تكون نالت اعجابكم وكمان أصوات الخدام والخادمات فيه تكون واضحة وأتمنى انى اقدر اضيف على الجروب بتاعنا بنعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح

وشكراً ليكى يا وفاء على كلامك ولو إنى اعتقد اننا نعرف بعض تقريباً , وده اللى انا حاسه من الكلام
على العموم انا سعيد ان الشريط معاكى فى امريكا وأتمنى نكون معاكم فى كل مكان لأجل نشر خدمتنا
والرب يبارك محبة كل الأعضاء , وأتمنى المزيد من تعليقاتكم
وأحب أقول اننا بنجهز لعمل جديد وبشكل مختلف , محتاجين صلواتكم معانا


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2009)

سلم ايدك يا مايكل

شكرااا جزيلا


----------



## اني بل (7 أبريل 2009)

الرب يباركك ياميشيل على الكاسيت الحلو


----------



## BishoRagheb (7 أبريل 2009)

شكرا ليك ولتعبك 
شريط رائع




​


----------



## michael_nbe (7 أبريل 2009)

بجد أسعدتمونى برأيكم الجميل ده
متشكر ليكم جداً , وبجد بتثبتوا خطانا لأعمال جديدة ومميزة
وربنا يكمل


----------



## michael_nbe (16 أبريل 2009)

كل سنة وانتم دميعاً بخير
ويارب الإسبوع ده يأثر فينا
ببركة ربنا يسوع المسيح معانا أجمعين


----------



## wafaa faltas (29 يونيو 2009)

hi
 michael,yes we know each other ...actuall i' your cousin's cousin...fady's sister....say hii ti adel ,his family and emad's famil.. talk to u soon i visited Egypt in april @ Easter time   i didn't c u guys....only lamis.


----------



## michael_nbe (26 أغسطس 2009)

hi wafaa ,i know u really ,its nice 2 c u here
wish 2 c u again 
take care of ur self


----------



## mena601 (26 أغسطس 2009)

شكراااااااااااا على الترانيم


----------



## God's Love (26 أغسطس 2009)

سلام
انا متشكر علي الشريط
وهاسمعه
وهاسيبلك تعلثق علي كل ترنيمة 
ترنيمة ترنيمة
شكرا ليك


----------



## michael_nbe (4 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام المسيح معاكم وكل سنة وكلكم طيبين
متشكر جداً للأخوة والأخوات على أرائهم
وأتمنى يا god's love إنى أعرف رأيك بجد فى كل ترنيمة
وبجد شكراً لخدمتكم
ربنا يبارككم


----------



## michael_nbe (5 سبتمبر 2009)

the link changed to
http://www.4shared.com/dir/12383594...sionid=7A50BD1F2E4798E88223D51006A5EF7D.dc113


----------



## giny (13 يناير 2010)

thnx awiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii , ana ba7b l shret da w kan nfsi ala2ih mn zmaaaaaaaaaaaaaan , rbna ybarkk , merci


----------



## michael_nbe (13 يناير 2010)

مساء الخير وكل سنة وانتم طيبين وبكل صحة وسعادة
انا سعيد جداً ان لسة فيه ناس مهتمة انها تدور على شريطنا وتسمعه , على ايه يا جينى بس لا شكر على واجب , ده واجبى ان أنشر شريطنا مادام اقدر أعمل ده
وأتمنى المزيد من الردود والتعليقات


----------



## michael_nbe (7 أغسطس 2010)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين بمناسبة صوم العدراء ويارب دايما يكون السايت ده والقائمين عليه هو سر سعادة لكل اولاد يسوع , ربنا يبارككم وصلوات العدراء معانا دايماً
اتمنى انكم تفتكرونى فى صلواتكم


----------



## michael_nbe (13 أكتوبر 2010)

مساء الخير عليكم , ياترى الناس نسيت تدخل تشوف الشريط ولا إيه ؟


----------

